
Good News: Ubuntu now ships with unattended-upgrades on by default - ontoillogical
https://blog.appcanary.com/2016/unattended-upgrades.html
======
noobermin
As a linux desktop user, I thought at first "this is terrible" given
experience with Ubuntu's fickle issues with breaks after upgrades for desktop
users, but seeing that it is mainly for security patches, that doesn't make me
as upset.

